# Instrument Panel Regen Light



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Didn't take out the cluster but as I had trouble with dimmed lit warnings the tech at the dealer told me that some current passes through the leds because of some resistance on the led wiring and has something to do with the ecu module. So if he's right we have leds.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

doesnt it come on during the self test at startup?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> doesnt it come on during the self test at startup?


No, the water in fuel light self-tests at startup, but the regen light (right next to it) remains dark.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Since I haven't seen explanation of these two lights on the forum before, I thought I'd include this here: 









The illuminated light at the top of the speedometer in the above photo is the water in fuel light. It self-tests at startup and lights up if the water separator in the fuel filter becomes full. 

Immediately to the left of it (just above the ABS light) is an inactive light bearing the symbol for "DPF full" - or the regen light as it is often referred to. I was able to make its location visible by taking the photo from a different angle and shining a flashlight in on it in the photo below. This is the light I am wondering if it would be possible to make active via a bulb or a tune. Perhaps Aussie or another eastern hemisphere driver can confirm this is the same light they have seen and/or describe the way that if functions on their vehicles.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its not water in fuel light

its def warning light

or so my canadian owners manual says


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In your first photo, what's the resister symbol?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> In your first photo, what's the resister symbol?


glow plug


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> its not water in fuel light
> 
> its def warning light
> 
> or so my canadian owners manual says


I was going from memory before and just looked it up. It's actually neither. It's a DEF light, according to the "Getting to know your CTD" guide at

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...s/02_pdf/GTK_2014_Cruze Diesel_23145971_A.pdf

The owners manual further explains that it will light or flash to accompany DIC messages for low DEF and other DEF-related issues:

"This light, a Driver Information
Center (DIC) Message, and a chime
come on when there is an issue with
the Diesel Exhaust Fluid.
See Diesel Exhaust Fluid Messages
on page 5-29 for information on the
specific message displaying with the
light.
If the DEF fluid issue has not been
corrected, the light will continue to
flash. The vehicle's speed may also
be limited."

Not sure where I saw it referred to as a water in fuel light. Apparently that is just a DIC message.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

I would definitely be interested in participating in this as soon as I get back from deployment next month. If it is something as simple as sticking in a light bulb that would be cake.. On the computer aspect though I wouldn't even know where to begin. Maybe if there is a dealership tech on this site they could tell us if it is something that can be enabled with a dealership scanner? I know different makes have certain things you can enable and disable with the dealership scanners so maybe this is just something that is turned off at the factory.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

It would be nice to see that come on during regen. I guess we'll never know why it's not hooked up.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

View attachment 116802
View attachment 116794
This is what I get on start up. 

Ignore the thumbnail as I can't get it to delete. This only comes on when normal driving doesn't clean the DPF. The manual says take the car for a drive and keep the engine above 2,000rpm until the light goes out.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well if all it is doing is the same thing the message is then I guess there is no point. Engineers or GM lawyers probably figured with the average American they either would ignore the light, or take the car in for service thinking it was a check engine light. So they made the message to tell us to keep driving etc.. Guess even GM has figured out 99% of Americans don't read the manual for anything they own, and this may have been their solution to that problem.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am guessing these lights are not user serviceable. Not sure about that though. They probably are "lifetime" which means IC repair if one goes out.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am guessing these lights are not user serviceable. Not sure about that though. They probably are "lifetime" which means IC repair if one goes out.


I think you're right. From looking at the sort of light the IC is putting out, and from another comment above, it sounds like they have gone with integrated LEDs on the Cruze Instrument Panel. If it is an integrated LED, then the IC would be electrically capable of lighting that light, since the LED should be present, but just isn't receiving an ECU signal to do so. 

I would conclude that means it's just a matter of finding the desired PID (regen on/off or soot level measurement) in the ECU and programming it to send the signal to the instrument panel to illuminate the light under the specified condition. However, that pretty much means the only way to make this light functional would be if Trifecta, Fleece, or anyone else who will eventually write a tune for the Cruze Diesel would have an interest in making this a part of their tunes. If they knew we wanted it and had an interest in doing it, it shouldn't really be a difficult add from a programming standpoint, as long as they were able to locate the digital locations of the re-gen on/off PID and the IC light.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Aussie said:


> View attachment 116802
> View attachment 116794
> This is what I get on start up.
> 
> Ignore the thumbnail as I can't get it to delete. This only comes on when normal driving doesn't clean the DPF. The manual says take the car for a drive and keep the engine above 2,000rpm until the light goes out.


Is your 2.0 Diesel the same Fiat/GM engine that we have in North America, or is that the "other" 2.0 Diesel that has been in some Cruze models globally? I ask because I notice that your redline on the tach starts 500 RPM lower than ours does, and your instrument panel lights are arranged in a completely different configuration. I also noticed from the photos in your CruzeTalk garage that your oil fill is on the other side of the engine. 

If it's the "other" 2.0 Diesel, then that would explain the different IC. I do still see the light I'm mentioning on your IC, though.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> Is your 2.0 Diesel the same Fiat/GM engine that we have in North America, or is that the "other" 2.0 Diesel that has been in some Cruze models globally? I ask because I notice that your redline on the tach starts 500 RPM lower than ours does, and your instrument panel lights are arranged in a completely different configuration. I also noticed from the photos in your CruzeTalk garage that your oil fill is on the other side of the engine.
> 
> If it's the "other" 2.0 Diesel, then that would explain the different IC. I do still see the light I'm mentioning on your IC, though.


The engine in mine is Italian design and made in Korea and is actually an update on the original 2009 engine which has a single OHC. Mine is a dual OHC and is a more recent design than the NA engine. I am guessing that fluid injection was easier to engineer into the older engine. The older engine most likely has a history of being reliable as well. I never turn my a/c off as it is the climate control type (you call it automatic). I could improve my fuel economy by turning the a/c off and driving slower, but I can live with 42mpg fully loaded on a trip when it is 35C outside.


----------

